# Breeding an Oberhasli with Boer buck



## Ackthecat (Aug 28, 2015)

I have an Oberhasli that I need to refresh and am not sure that I can find another Oberhasli in my area to breed her with. I was wondering if I could breed her to a Boer billy and still get some good milking or meat goats from this mix? I do want to raise Boers in the future and my husband says I can only have one buck. I was thinking a Nubian to refresh her with, but once I get my Boers that will be the only buck I will have


----------



## OneFineAcre (Aug 28, 2015)

I know an Alpine breeder that always uses a boer on their first fresheners because they never retain kids from a FF
That way they get a more marketable animal for someone who wants an animal to eat


----------



## Ackthecat (Aug 28, 2015)

OneFineAcre said:


> I know an Alpine breeder that always uses a boer on their first fresheners because they never retain kids from a FF
> That way they get a more marketable animal for someone who wants an animal to eat


----------



## Ackthecat (Aug 28, 2015)

I do not plan to retain the goats, so this sounds like a good solution, have heard that a boer billy may be too big, but have heard otherwise too. I am very new to this, but would like to have goats I can sell, I have 2 that are milkers, one is still too young to breed, so I plan to switch them off each year on breeding and milk, I want boer's because the meat goats sell  better out here. Thank you


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Aug 28, 2015)

I was going to say the same thing as OFA, some breed FF's to a boer BUT these goats are big. They are on milk for about 10 months and I would guess that they are over 110lbs at breeding/kidding.

How much does your doe weigh? How tall is she?


----------



## babsbag (Aug 28, 2015)

I have bred yearling Alpines to a boer buck with no problems. I have kept two of the doelings this year so we will see how they milk, should be interesting at least.


----------



## Ackthecat (Aug 30, 2015)

babsbag said:


> I have bred yearling Alpines to a boer buck with no problems. I have kept two of the doelings this year so we will see how they milk, should be interesting at least.



I am thinking I may go ahead and find a nubian. My Rose is not real big, only around 125 lbs, I am curious to find out how yours milk


----------



## babsbag (Aug 30, 2015)

Ackthecat said:


> I am thinking I may go ahead and find a nubian. My Rose is not real big, only around 125 lbs, I am curious to find out how yours milk



I really haven't seen much difference between the kids from the Boer and those from my Alpines as far as size.  I used to raise both Boer and Alpines and would always breed a few of my alpines to my boer buck, the kids grow fast on all the milk they dairy does have. Last year was the last of the Boer/Alpine crosses and I kept two doelings just to see how they milk. Boers are supposed to have very rich milk but the lactations aren't usually as long as an dairy breed so hoping the cross will work out well.


----------

